# The WB and UPN merge to CW



## Attack

All SP's will need to get recreated for the shows on The WB and UPN next season.

http://money.cnn.com/2006/01/24/news/companies/cbs_warner/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## jeff125va

I think it will just be the ones that change channels. Many of the affiliates of the new CW network will be on an existing WB or UPN station.


----------



## Attack

I know if will be one of the current channels that will get renamed, but when the channel call sign changes all of the SP's for that channel will have to be recreated.


----------



## trainman

Attack said:


> I know if will be one of the current channels that will get renamed, but when the channel call sign changes all of the SP's for that channel will have to be recreated.


TiVo doesn't know "WB" and "UPN"; it knows, to use Los Angeles as an example, "KTLA" and "KCOP" (or, on DirecTiVo, "LA5" and "LA13"). The only Season Passes that will need to be changed are for UPN network programs that currently air on KCOP, that will be airing on the CW network on KTLA beginning in September.

That said, even if KTLA did decide to promote the CW network by changing its call letters to "KXCW" or something like that, TiVo would be able to handle that, and Season Passes would be safe.


----------



## dcheesi

The bottom line is: lineups _could_ change becasuse of this (whether they "should" or not), so it pays to be vigilant. In 7-8 months, that is...


----------



## dylanemcgregor

So is there anything I can do now (short of creating WL) to ensure I don't miss anything when the new season starts? I'd like to get my SPs lined up now, because I'm pretty sure I'll forget in the fall. Don't want to risk missing Veronica Mars.


----------



## phox_mulder

I think all you can do now is create a wishlist,
then once the channels actually change, convert it to a SP.


phox


----------



## dylanemcgregor

phox_mulder said:


> I think all you can do now is create a wishlist,
> then once the channels actually change, convert it to a SP.
> 
> phox


OK thanks. That's not ideal since one of our local stations plays repeats of Veronica Mars frequently without guide data, but I 'spose it will do.


----------



## sieglinde

I just wait until my guide is updated to the time the shows are going to start and recreate SPs for the shows as if I had never had the SPs to begin with. I think I only watch Supernatural and Smallville off of those channels anyway.


----------



## mick66

The WB channel here in the STP/MPLS market has recently changed it's call letters to WUCW to reflect the upcoming change. All of my SPs for that channel were unaffected.


----------



## PeternJim

Anybody got a firm date for the changeover?


----------



## Attack

PeternJim said:


> Anybody got a firm date for the changeover?


I see that America's Next Top Model starts on 9/20 so I would say any station should be switched by then. Read more here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_CW_Television_Network


----------



## Mike20878

Attack said:


> I see that America's Next Top Model starts on 9/20 so I would say any station should be switched by then. Read more here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_CW_Television_Network


My wife was watching something last night and there was a CW logo in the corner. This launch date of 9/18/06 seems odd then.


----------



## dcheesi

Mike20878 said:


> My wife was watching something last night and there was a CW logo in the corner. This launch date of 9/18/06 seems odd then.


Our local WB station is already running ads under the CW name. I can't recall whether they've changed their channel logo yet (last WB show I watched was _Angel_).


----------



## sieglinde

A show on the other one, (mynetwork?) starts on the 5th of September.


----------



## dcheesi

sieglinde said:


> A show on the other one, (mynetwork?) starts on the 5th of September.


Yep, which is really going to mess up people whose UPN station is switching over to MNTV. Between 9/5, when MNTV starts, and ~9/18, when CW starts (and UPN stops), all the UPN shows are likely to be unavailable in those markets. Unless of course the station shows one or the other in the off-hours (which would be less of an issue for us TiVo owners I suppose).


----------



## Magnolia88

dylanemcgregor said:


> Don't want to risk missing Veronica Mars.


_Veronica Mars_ is my number one season pass, so I don't want to miss it either. If it helps, the S3 premiere is scheduled for *October 3*, so you will have some time after the switchover to make sure TiVo has it properly in the To Do list.


----------



## slydog75

When is the switchover? 9/18? And does anyone know what the station will actually be in Pittsburgh?


----------



## dcheesi

slydog75 said:


> When is the switchover? 9/18? And does anyone know what the station will actually be in Pittsburgh?


Google is your friend: Wiki Entry: WPCW


----------



## jlb

What I do every year, and it should help with this situation, is to go to the futoncritic website and printout their entire list of premieres (also includes specials, sporting, etc) by date. Then I keep it handy by my viewing area. 1/week I'll look at the list and see if there are any premieres coming up later in the week. Then I make sure everything is set for that.

Yeah, it's a little bit of maintenance time, but I'd hate to miss something....


----------



## slydog75

dcheesi said:


> Google is your friend: Wiki Entry: WPCW


This is not good.. I can't pick up UPN. Bye bye Smallville... /cry.


----------



## phox_mulder

slydog75 said:


> This is not good.. I can't pick up UPN. Bye bye Smallville... /cry.


In a month, no one will be able to pick up UPN.

CW is the network we care about now,
Veronica Mars, Supernatural, Smallville, etc.

phox


----------



## slydog75

phox_mulder said:


> In a month, no one will be able to pick up UPN.
> 
> CW is the network we care about now,
> Veronica Mars, Supernatural, Smallville, etc.
> 
> phox


Yes, however, in my area it appears CW will be broadcasting from the old UPN Towers.


----------



## phox_mulder

slydog75 said:


> Yes, however, in my area it appears CW will be broadcasting from the old UPN Towers.


Ahhhh

Lucked out here, they got the old WB station, which had HD last year, and comes in great at my house.

phox


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah they got our UPN towers here in Tampa. The signal quality has always been horrible for UPN so looks like I may be dropping the CW shows. The quality is equal to OTA reception with rabbit ears.


----------



## slydog75

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah they got our UPN towers here in Tampa. The signal quality has always been horrible for UPN so looks like I may be dropping the CW shows. The quality is equal to OTA reception with rabbit ears.


That technically shouldn't be possible with DTV.. IT's usually either a great picture or scrambled/freezing/nothing.


----------



## dcheesi

slydog75 said:


> That technically shouldn't be possible with DTV.. IT's usually either a great picture or scrambled/freezing/nothing.


Well it depends on how interdependent the frame elements are; it's certianly possible to only have a few garbled blocks here and there without scrambling the whole thing. (OTOH, an error or two in just the wrong place _can_ destabilize the whole picture.)

The other possibility, of course, is that the source material from the UPN station wasn't very good.


----------



## trainman

slydog75 said:


> That technically shouldn't be possible with DTV.. IT's usually either a great picture or scrambled/freezing/nothing.


It can certainly happen if DirecTV's local uplink center isn't getting a good picture from the TV station in the first place. I've never seen DirecTV in Tampa, but Channel 44's picture isn't all that good on cable there, so I'm not particularly surprised to find out that it looks bad on DirecTV, too.


----------

